

Java's JPA for Rails Fans - casenelson
http://casestatement.tumblr.com/post/11514731433/javas-jpa-for-rails-fans

======
mark_l_watson
Great points. Just my opinion, but JPA 2 is the only good part of Java EE 6,
or at least the best part. I still like Rails best for web development, but in
Java-land, Play! with JPA, or (Smart)GWT with JPA are nice to develop with.

Life for web developers is a cornucopia complex :-)

